# se hace una paja



## hadina

Puedo pediros cual es en espanol, entre amigos, la palabra que se utiliza para identificar uno que se "hace una paja" y lo hace a menudo? es un poco vulgar como pregunta lo se, disculpe por eso pero la verdad es que me occurre y no se donde buscarlo...


----------



## Sherekhan

Se llaman _pajizo_s

Saludos hadina.


----------



## hadina

Eres un angel...muchas gracias Sherekhan!!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En España sería un "pajero" o "pajillero".

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. Una anécdota. Al todoterreno Mitsubishi Pajero, en España le tuvieron que cambiar el nombre a Montero.


----------



## Sherekhan

hadina said:


> Eres un angel...muchas gracias Sherekhan!!



De nada 

P.D.: Antpax dice *pajillero*, que también es muy usado. Yo soy del sur por lo que puede haber ciertas diferencias con el norte pero creo que con *pajizo* y *pajillero* se cubre buena parte de la geografía xD


----------



## Antpax

Sherekhan said:


> De nada
> 
> P.D.: Antpax dice *pajillero*, que también es muy usado. Yo soy del sur por lo que puede haber ciertas diferencias con el norte pero creo que con *pajizo* y *pajillero* se cubre buena parte de la geografía xD


 
Hola:

La verdad es que lo de "pajizo" no lo había oído nunca, pero se entiende sin problemas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## hadina

Gracias a todos...pienso que voy a elegir "pajillero" entonces


----------



## Nada es lo que crees

Para mí lo más usado es "pajizo", pero también se usa "pajero" y "pajillero"


----------



## Cronista

Pajero en República Dominicana.


----------



## Berenguer

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> La verdad es que lo de "pajizo" no lo había oído nunca, pero se entiende sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Bueno, eso de que se entiende. Si estamos en el contexto adecuado podría. Pero vamos, coincido con tu primera respuesta en que tanto "pajillero" como "pajero" son las más frecuentes por acá por el centro peninsular. 
Otras ya más en plan coña que también he oído serían "el pajas" o "masturbator/pajillator"
Un saludo.


----------



## LA FLAK'S

hadina said:


> Puedo pediros cual es en espanol, entre amigos, la palabra que se utiliza para identificar uno que se "hace una paja" y lo hace a menudo? es un poco vulgar como pregunta lo se, disculpe por eso pero la verdad es que me occurre y no se donde buscarlo...



En Costa Rica decimos a una persona que es pura paja.( no es vulgar y lo usamos con amigos o conocidos)

Carlos es un pura paja= Carlos dice que va a hacer una fiesta pero no la hace. Carlos es un pura paja porque nunca hace lo que dice.
Puedo decir también ^es paja.^ cuando alguna persona o instrucción en una caja o producto dice algo que no es verdad.

Espero poderte ayudar.
¡PURA VIDA!


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> Bueno, eso de que se entiende. Si estamos en el contexto adecuado podría. Pero vamos, coincido con tu primera respuesta en que tanto "pajillero" como "pajero" son las más frecuentes por acá por el centro peninsular.
> Otras ya más en plan coña que también he oído serían "el pajas" o "masturbator/pajillator"
> Un saludo.


 
Sí tienes razón, en el contexto adecuado se entiende. Otra que hay, también graciosilla es "pajowsky", que era un personaje de Porky´s.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## carpova

Sherekhan said:


> Se llaman _pajizo_s


 
Pajizo también es una persona delgada, muy delgada, como una paja en el sentido de pajita, ya saben: de hierba.

Paja también es la caña para sorber los zumos o refrescos, normalmente reducido a "pajita" o "cañita" porque suena menos brusco:
(A la camarera):
-¿Me das una pajita?/¿Me das una paja?


----------



## javier8907

Pajizo también es el color de la paja (y como adjetivo, del color de la paja). Si a mí me dijeran que alguien es un pajizo me quedaría a cuadros, y si me lo dijeran con sonrisa socarrona, al cabo de un ratillo caería.

"Pajero" o "pajillero" (o "pajas", masculino singular, aunque esto donde vivo puede significar también que alguien es muy dado a elucubraciones, vulgo "pajas mentales") son perfectamente naturales para mí.

Por cierto, no sé si es en todo el norte, pero al menos en mi zona nunca he oído llamar "pajas" a las pajitas; sólo se lo he oído a gente más del sur, por ejemplo andaluces, canarios... y la primera vez que lo oí me extrañó mucho. Quiero decir que para mí "pajita" no es un simple diminutivo de paja (cuando significa el tubo largo y delgado que se puede usar para tomar un refresco) sino el nombre apropiado.


----------



## hadina

Muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## coquis14

hadina said:


> Muchas gracias a todos...


 Acá es pajero o jeropa.


----------



## sureño

Está bien. Pero no toda referencia a la palabra paja tiene ese sentido.
Por aquí se suele decir 'cola de paja' en el  sentido  de alguien que, sin reconocerlo, se siente responsable por algo.
Ejemplo: El jefe tiene cola de paja; por eso no recrimina a los empleados que  llegan tarde (el jefe es el campeón de las llegadas tarde)


----------



## Argónida

Desde Andalucía me muestro sorprendida por lo de "pajizo" con ese significado. Primera vez que lo oigo. Para mí es "pajillero" o "pajero" de toda la vida. También "empajillao".

P.D.: ¡Vaya temita!


----------



## Gato_Gordo

****

Bien dicho!

Por cierto, la palabra "técnica" es *onanismo,* que para algunos quizás, pueda sonar más extraña que un localismo ^_^


----------



## javier8907

Según leí una vez, "onanismo" se refería en principio a la "marcha atrás" (no sé que haría en realidad el bueno de Onán, o si se la machacaba con dos piedras), y luego pasó a denominar lo otro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá lo de paja no se entiende. Alguien que se mastruba se hace una puñeta o se la jala, y se le dice puñetero, puñetón, puñetas o puñal (esta última en algunos lugares significa homosexual).


----------



## Mangato

También se les llama pereros,


----------



## Sherekhan

javier8907 said:


> Según leí una vez, "onanismo" se refería en principio a la "marcha atrás" (no sé que haría en realidad el bueno de Onán, o si se la machacaba con dos piedras), y luego pasó a denominar lo otro.



Algo así había escuchado, Onán es un personaje de la biblia castigado por dios por verter su fruto (semen) a la tierra, porque, creo recordar, buscaba hijos de esta.

Se llamó onanismo a la practica de Onán, desperdiciar el elixir de la vida.

xD en fin... saludos a todos de nuevo (este hilo va para largo)

_Edito: No queda claro si era a la tierra. Según la enciclopedia libre:_

_La interpretación judía consiste en que Onán derramó su semilla (semen), y por tal motivo fue condenado a muerte (ej. Talmud Babilonio, tratado de Nidá, 13a). Ese pasaje es citado como una razón para prohibir tanto la masturbación como el __coitus interruptus, ya que el principal pecado en ello sería el desperdicio o derramamiento de semen._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

En Uruguay no me acuerdo de otro nombre que no sea "pajero". La palabreja tiene un uso muy amplio, puede ser un insulto o no, y no puede ser tomado literalmente:
"No seas pajero" es más bien "no seas imbécil"
  “Sos un reverendo pajero” es “sos un auténtico tarado”
  “Es un pajero mental” o “hacerse pajas mentales” es soñar con un imposible, una pérdida de tiempo.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## txiki15

javier8907 said:


> Según leí una vez, "onanismo" se refería en principio a la "marcha atrás" (no sé que haría en realidad el bueno de Onán, o si se la machacaba con dos piedras), y luego pasó a denominar lo otro.


 
Onán es un personaje bíblico cuyo hermano mayor murió y, según la costumbre de entonces, él tuvo que tomar a su mujer para tener hijos con ella y "levantar descendencia" al nombre de su hermano. Pero él, que no quería levantar descendencia a su hermano, cada vez que tenía relaciones con la mujer "vertía en tierra". Dios le castigó por ello con la muerte.

De ese "verter en tierra" vino primeramente el término "onanismo" u "onanita". Por ello, aunque se ha usado por mucho tiempo para la marcha atrás por el significado de no dar descendencia, también se aplica a la masturbación porque, a fin de cuentas, se trata de "verter en tierra".


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Wow!, que tema...

La referencia histórica (bíblica) del termino onanismo es correcta, pero hoy en día se usa para describir el gozo sexual egoista y la masturbación...

...o como diríamos en México: chaqueta, puñeta, o como menciona Toño, simplemente "jalarsela" (noten el reflexivo ^_^)


----------



## txiki15

Sherekhan said:


> Algo así había escuchado, Onán es un personaje de la biblia castigado por dios por verter su fruto (semen) a la tierra, porque, creo recordar, buscaba hijos de esta.
> 
> Se llamó onanismo a la practica de Onán, desperdiciar el elixir de la vida.
> 
> xD en fin... saludos a todos de nuevo (este hilo va para largo)
> 
> _Edito: No queda claro si era a la tierra. Según la enciclopedia libre:_
> 
> _La interpretación judía consiste en que Onán derramó su semilla (semen), y por tal motivo fue condenado a muerte (ej. Talmud Babilonio, tratado de Nidá, 13a). Ese pasaje es citado como una razón para prohibir tanto la masturbación como el __coitus interruptus, ya que el principal pecado en ello sería el desperdicio o derramamiento de semen._


 
No m había fijado en tu respuesta, Sherekkan, pero te corrijo: Como habrás podido leer en mi mensaje anterior, Onán no buscaba fruto de la tierra, sino que derramaba a tierra por no procrear con la ex-mujer de su hermano. Y sí, definitivamente lo derramó a tierra. Cito la Biblia: 

*Génesis 38:9,10*
Y sabiendo *Onán* que la descendencia no había de ser suya, sucedía que cuando se llegaba a la mujer de su hermano, vertía en tierra, por no dar descendencia a su hermano. Y desagradó en ojos de Dios lo que hacía, y a él también le quitó la vida.

Por ese "verter en tierra" es justamente por lo que el término se aplica a la masturbación , y no sólo a la marcha atrás.


----------



## txiki15

Gato_Gordo said:


> Wow!, que tema...
> 
> La referencia histórica (bíblica) del termino onanismo es correcta, pero hoy en día se usa para describir el gozo sexual egoista y la masturbación...
> 
> ...o como diríamos en México: chaqueta, puñeta, o como menciona Toño, simplemente "jalarsela" (noten el reflexivo ^_^)


 
Lo mismo que definía entonces... Porque Onán, desde luego, también representa el acto sexual egoísta. A fin de cuentas, los términos no cambian tanto a lo largo de los años.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

> A fin de cuentas, los términos no cambian tanto a lo largo de los años.


Tienes razón, pero los motivos, aunque ambos egoistas, puede no ser iguales.

Hasta donde entiendo Onán no quería dar descendencia a su hermano, por lo que cumplia la *obligación* de "atender" a su cuñada, pero no permitía que fructificara.

En el caso moderno, el problema no es tanto de permitir o no una concepción, sino de la incapacidad de compartir el gozo sexual con alguien más.

...Y en otro orden de ideas, ¿cómo pude olvidar a_ Manuela_... o el desagradable y vulgar "hacer jericallas en el closet"? ^_^


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Les recuerdo que WR no es un foro de interpretación teológica.

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Ivela

En venezuela es un pajudo/a (comunmente _pajuo / pajua_) 
Ivela


----------



## Sherekhan

txiki15 said:


> No m había fijado en tu respuesta, Sherekkan, pero te corrijo: Como habrás podido leer en mi mensaje anterior, Onán no buscaba fruto de la tierra, sino que derramaba a tierra por no procrear con la ex-mujer de su hermano. Y sí, definitivamente lo derramó a tierra. Cito la Biblia:



Te agradezco la aclaración txiki, es lo malo de oír cosas de terceras personas que siempre te dan la información tergiversada 

Un saludo


----------



## txiki15

No hay de qué, un placer. Lo bueno de estos foros (al contrario que ocurr con la gran mayoría) es que aprendes un montón, de idiomas y de todo. porque, a fin de cuentas, un idioma es mucho más que palabras. Es también sociedad, historia, cultura... es todo lo que nos rodea y nos precede, que a fin de cuentas es lo que queda reflejado en el lenguaje... ¿o no?


----------



## chics

Hola. Aquí en el norte _pajizo_ no se entendería, sería un color amarillento... _Pajilléitor_ sí se puede comprender fácilmente. _Pajero_ y _pajillero_ son las opciones que más se oyen.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá estar pajita es estar dócil, sumiso:

- ¿Qué le pasó a Juan, que está tan pajita? Me aceptó todos los gastos.
- ¿No supiste la cagotiza que le metió el jefe?

Es estar suave como la paja. Cuando alguien se cae, siempre habrá algún gracioso que grite "¡echen paja!", que si se tratara de masturbarse podría causar malos entendidos.


----------



## Saurio

Este topico si que esta entretenido.  En el Peru al que lo hace frecuentemente se le llama: "Pajero".  Un pajero se "corre la paja" a menudo.  He escuchado que en otros paises uno "se hace una paja".  Una forma graciosa de decirlo en el Peru es que el individuo se vio con "Manuela Palma de Pajares".  O que alguien es 'pura manuela no mas'.  Escuche alguna vez un chiste: Que es lo que dice un 'cuate' mexicano (un ranchero) luego de 'corrersela'?  "Gracias mano!"


----------

